# Been making labels



## dragonmaster42 (Apr 16, 2009)

I finally got tired of remembering which wine was in which bottle by where the box of bottleswas stored in the kitchen and made some labels for everything. Thought I'd share. Yes, a wine rack is on my "to do" list as well.







These are 4 Island Mist kits I finished:


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Apr 16, 2009)

3 meads:


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Apr 16, 2009)

3 other kits:


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Apr 16, 2009)

And finally 3 beers:


----------



## Wade E (Apr 16, 2009)

Somebodys been busy!!!!!!!! they look great and thats exactly what made me start making labels. I had a decent system until I had my basement waterproofed and everything got shuffled and u lost track and had to open a bottle from almost every case to decipher! That was before I evenhad plans for a cellar!


----------



## IQwine (Apr 16, 2009)

wow


----------



## bikerrew (Apr 16, 2009)

They all look Great! Nice going, wish we could decide on our labels and get them printed up.
Ray


----------



## Waldo (Apr 17, 2009)

Great looking labels "Tony"


----------



## admiral (Apr 17, 2009)

Very nice labels! A lot of work goes into each I am sure. It must feel good to have that sorted out.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice labels....with that many batches it must be nice to have them labeled for easier selection at drinking time....


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks all! Yep, no more "mystery" green bottles for dinner.


----------



## SB Ranch (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice imagination you have there! I went the lazy way, all labels the same.


----------



## NEBama (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice labels Dragonmaster.AL


----------



## K&GB (Apr 17, 2009)

WTG Dragonmaster!



Kick @#$ labels!


----------



## nursejohn (Apr 17, 2009)

Great labels. I especially love the yellow cabernet one!


----------



## Tom (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice looking labels.
Now to copy them and glue them on the bottles.
hint;
Copy them @ Staples Laser printing, use glue stick to adhere them = easy removal ....label ink dont run when wet.


----------



## ASAI (Apr 18, 2009)

tepe said:


> Nice looking labels.
> Now to copy them and glue them on the bottles.
> hint;
> Copy them @ Staples Laser printing, use glue stick to adhere them = easy removal ....label ink dont run when wet.




I have been meaning to follow up with a BIG THANK YOU for the take to Staples and copy idea.









I went to Kinkos, (1 mile closer, same price), and instead of making a copy, I took the graphic file, (with the whole page label layout), on a USB Thumb Drive. Fantastic quality, (Both image and paper), with significant improvement over my high end photo ink jet at home.
I could use some "DETAILED" instructions on how to use a glue stick. My first efforts left much to be desired, as to how much pressure to use, what pattern to cover label, temperatures, and other secrets. I did learn by scientific expermentation that 14 seconds in the micro wave is a tad TOO LONG. Glue Sticks DO MAKE a nice airial rocket.


----------



## Tom (Apr 18, 2009)

Glue stick instructions; 

I dont know why you micro waved it. 
Use "stick" at room temp


I take the glue stick and gently run it around the back of the label along the edges and one swipe from oppisite corners = done and apply.


----------

